# Kevin Strother leaving Strother Archery



## XJfire75

Yep, its official. He's gone from another one.

Details are all over AT but mainly some contracts were comprimised and things couldnt be resolved. Strother Archery will still be around and have some bows released in 2011 though.

That is all...


----------



## bowsmith

Shocker.  Really.  It is.


----------



## Arrow3

I think I may see a pattern here...


----------



## reylamb

bowsmith said:


> Shocker.  Really.  It is.



No doubt, like who did not see that one coming.....


----------



## killNgrill

Lol, I want one of his new bows from his new company, don't know the name of it yet or what the bow will look like or shoot like. But I want one.haha

Guy builds a heck of a bow, but his business history/reputation aren't exactly exemplary thus far.


----------



## pasinthrough

How am I going to be able to sleep tonight?


----------



## Taylor Co.

The man seems to be able to design bows that people want. With that being said, there definitely is a pattern. I never knew that he didn't own that Co..of course I never did a lot of research. I mean his name was used with this Co..I followed that long thread on AT..It appears that he'll have to compete with a Co. with his own name on it. That is if he wants to have his own Co. which is what he said on AT.
What a Soap-Opera!!!


----------



## Taylor Co.

Gatorb said:


> welcome to The Place TC good to see you.



Thanks! I guess I need to make some rounds over there!


----------



## reylamb

Taylor Co. said:


> The man seems to be able to design bows that people want. With that being said, there definitely is a pattern. I never knew that he didn't own that Co..of course I never did a lot of research. I mean his name was used with this Co..I followed that long thread on AT..It appears that he'll have to compete with a Co. with his own name on it. That is if he wants to have his own Co. which is what he said on AT.
> What a Soap-Opera!!!



How could anyone keep up and not be confused whenever Kevin speaks.

He "left" Bowtech, but before he left he announced on AT that a new company was being formed by his wife, and she was designing the bows.  It was her company......or maybe not exactly, and maybe she was not exactly designing the bows........

Then he "leaves" Elite to "start his own company."  He even stated on AT that he would be there forever because "the company had his name on it."  Ok, well, maybe stating it was his company was a little exaggeration.......or blatant lie.


----------



## fatboy84

I'm appalled.  I may have to sell my Synergy now.









Nah...It still shoots too good.


But there definitely is a pattern and on ewould think that it will eventually burn all his bridges and he will be forced to start his own company (really this time) if he wants to design and build bows.


----------



## PapaT

winchesterarchery.com


----------



## GusGus

lungbuster said:


> winchesterarchery.com



I thought that was the New Breed guy.


----------



## Taylor Co.

reylamb said:


> How could anyone keep up and not be confused whenever Kevin speaks.
> 
> He "left" Bowtech, but before he left he announced on AT that a new company was being formed by his wife, and she was designing the bows.  It was her company......or maybe not exactly, and maybe she was not exactly designing the bows........
> 
> Then he "leaves" Elite to "start his own company."  He even stated on AT that he would be there forever because "the company had his name on it."  Ok, well, maybe stating it was his company was a little exaggeration.......or blatant lie.



I agree Jeff. He's a dang confusing individual. I guess when your spinning an elaborate web of crap...


----------



## Hawire

GusGus said:


> I thought that was the New Breed guy.



Nope. Richard is winchester archery. He has nothing to do with NBA. He packed his bags when things didn't go the way he thought they should. And new Breed keeps getting stronger and stronger.


----------



## GusGus

Hawire said:


> Nope. Richard is winchester archery. He has nothing to do with NBA. He packed his bags when things didn't go the way he thought they should. And new Breed keeps getting stronger and stronger.



Thats what I meant, he left New Breed to design for Winchester. I was wondering what that post had to do with Kevin Strother.


----------



## reylamb

Hawire said:


> Nope. Richard is winchester archery. He has nothing to do with NBA. He packed his bags when things didn't go the way he thought they should. And new Breed keeps getting stronger and stronger.





GusGus said:


> Thats what I meant, he left New Breed to design for Winchester. I was wondering what that post had to do with Kevin Strother.



And Pearson, and High Country, and Newberry.......kinda like Kevin, but yes, 2 different folks.


----------



## Taylor Co.

My prediction: KS will produce several bows under Stingray. He will have Athens do all the machine work. After all, Athens is a CNC Machine shop 1st. The machine-work will be awesome as will the bow. He will sell them like hotcakes and prosper. 
SA will suffer. The bows they have now and the bows they will have whatever were designed for 2011, customers will not trust them to stay around and they will die off. 
SA is not as strong as Bowtech or Elite. They atleast had some yrs. behind them. There are great engineers out there, but they will pay dearly for them especially after running their mouths in a Elk Camp 
Kevin, hopefully has realized that there is really only 1 way for his success Do it all himself, well, his Co.


----------



## bowsmith

If I was a betting man, I would say Athens WON'T produce for Kevin.


----------



## reylamb

Taylor Co. said:


> My prediction: KS will produce several bows under Stingray. He will have Athens do all the machine work. After all, Athens is a CNC Machine shop 1st. The machine-work will be awesome as will the bow. He will sell them like hotcakes and prosper.
> SA will suffer. The bows they have now and the bows they will have whatever were designed for 2011, customers will not trust them to stay around and they will die off.
> SA is not as strong as Bowtech or Elite. They atleast had some yrs. behind them. There are great engineers out there, but they will pay dearly for them especially after running their mouths in a Elk Camp
> Kevin, hopefully has realized that there is really only 1 way for his success Do it all himself, well, his Co.


To be honest, SA is not much farther behind where Elite was when Kevin had his falling out over there.  Both are almost unheard of outside of cyberspace, and neither Elite nor SA have much, if any presence in the target communities.  Kevin did not help himself or SA out with his original plans to use binary type cams.......which once again landed him and his related companies in a court room.


bowsmith said:


> If I was a betting man, I would say Athens WON'T produce for Kevin.


Or a whole host of other machine shops out there........his reputation precedes him.


----------



## oogachaka

XJfire75 said:


> Yep, its official. He's gone from another one.
> 
> *Details are all over AT *but mainly some contracts were comprimised and things couldnt be resolved. Strother Archery will still be around and have some bows released in 2011 though.
> 
> That is all...



And "AT" stands for?


----------



## fatboy84

oogachaka said:


> And "AT" stands for?



Archery Talk


----------



## jroberts09

Taylor Co. said:


> My prediction: KS will produce several bows under Stingray. He will have Athens do all the machine work. After all, Athens is a CNC Machine shop 1st. The machine-work will be awesome as will the bow. He will sell them like hotcakes and prosper.
> SA will suffer. The bows they have now and the bows they will have whatever were designed for 2011, customers will not trust them to stay around and they will die off.
> SA is not as strong as Bowtech or Elite. They atleast had some yrs. behind them. There are great engineers out there, but they will pay dearly for them especially after running their mouths in a Elk Camp
> Kevin, hopefully has realized that there is really only 1 way for his success Do it all himself, well, his Co.





Athens only does the machining for his sons stabilizers(stingray).. as of now they will not be doing the machining for kevins new lineup. Could it happen, possibly kevin strother and jason from athens are good friends.

Only time will tell what will happen with Strother Archery and the new K&K lineup


----------



## fastpassthrough

Hawire said:


> Nope. Richard is winchester archery. He has nothing to do with NBA. He packed his bags when things didn't go the way he thought they should. And new Breed keeps getting stronger and stronger.



No things did not go the way they should of, nor are they now as they will find out in about 3 months.


----------



## Hawire

fastpassthrough said:


> No things did not go the way they should of, nor are they now as they will find out in about 3 months.



You have been saying the same old tired line for about 2 yrs. now. If you had something that was worth something then you'd have shown it by now. 

I used to call you a friend, but with all the comments that you said about me, you are the furtherest thing from that.

I now know how you operate, and how you treat people. Stay on you side of the fence, and I'll stay on mine.


----------



## Taylor Co.

Seems Richard was awarded, not some but all of his patents. His side of the fence seems to be a good one.


----------



## Bow Only

Taylor Co. said:


> Seems Richard was awarded, not some but all of his patents. His side of the fence seems to be a good one.



I need to see a patent number.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

yawn


----------



## Taylor Co.

Bow Only said:


> I need to see a patent number.



I will get that for you. But, I did get a PM on here and AT.

BIGs I agree it is old. But so is Parkers technology..Lol


----------



## The Arrow Guru

Taylor Co. said:


> I will get that for you. But, I did get a PM on here and AT.
> 
> BIGs I agree it is old. But so is Parkers technology..Lol



Our bows are every bit as advanced as any thing Mathews makes, yet I do not hear anything about their technology. Oh and our risors do not flex like the so called "grid lock" risors do.
Jus sayin.


----------



## Bo D

Like one said im seeing a pattern here


----------



## SWWTV

Richard does not have a patent number for a two track Wilson has that locked up. Richard has been claiming the same old same old for a while.


----------



## fastpassthrough

*2 track patent*



SWWTV said:


> Richard does not have a patent number for a two track Wilson has that locked up. Richard has been claiming the same old same old for a while.



It has been awarded patent number is in process and as soon as i have the number ill post you can view it at the U.S.P.T.O

I Also will be paying out at the national shoots for 2013 to any one that is shooting a 2 track cam from any properly licensed bow company.


----------

